# Helius AC 2013 oder aufs ION16 warten



## beetle (8. November 2012)

Hallo Forum,

so ein Nicolai rumort schon seit Jahren bei mir. Heute mal ein 2012er AC probegesesse und es gefällt, außer dass der Lenkwinkel mir zu steil war. Bin mir sehr sicher das das 2013er AC DAS Bike für mich sein könnte. Aber das ION 16 soll ja auch bald kommen. Ich will ein Bike das durchaus für den Toureneinsatz problemlos funktionieren muss. Ich muss nicht alles hoch fahren. Trotzdem sollte es nicht bergauf zu träge sein. Bergab ist  trotzdem mein Fokus. Ich fahre gerne technisch verspielt und lege sehr viel Wert auf ausgefeilte Fahrtechnik und bin daher da immer am feilen. Zum runter fahren brauch ich nichts zum es laufen lassen. Das Bike sollte trotzdem auch nicht bei extremen Sachen überfordert sein. Eine spielfreudige Trailrakete mag ich.  Das 2012er Helius AC war schon mal genau in die richtige Richtung. Habe mich sofort wohl gefühlt. Im Vergleich ein Liteville 301 MK8 gefiel mir überhaupt nicht. 

Das AC hätte auch den Vorteil, dass ich erst mal meine 150er Gabel und Laufräder weiter fahren könnte. Also die Folgekosten geringer ausfallen würden.

Was denkt ihr was das ION 16 bringen wird? Oder werde ich da erwartungsgemäß eher zu viel Einbusen in Hinsicht der Tourentauglichkeit machen?


----------



## trailterror (8. November 2012)

Oder halt das bewährte helius AM 

Über fakten zum ion 16 würd ich mich auch mal freuen (umwerferfrage!, endgültige geo, gibts ne 2te nicht so tiefe version mit fw's verstellung  ) und vor allem auch über fahrberichte. Gibts hier aber noch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (8. November 2012)

Nah... das AM ist doch altes Eisen.


----------



## trailterror (8. November 2012)

Fahrs mal. Dann reden wir weiter


----------



## dr.juggles (9. November 2012)

am ist history...lieber was modernes


----------



## beetle (9. November 2012)

Das das AM ein gutes Bike ist ist mir klar. Ich mag mich aber zwischen dem AC und ION16 entscheiden. Was würdet ihr in meinem Fall machen?


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. November 2012)

Das AC ist nur für eine 34er Gabel freigegeben. Ist bestimmt ein sehr gutes AM und das ION16 ist eine MiniDH. 
Ich würde Dir das AC empfehlen.


----------



## beetle (9. November 2012)

Das neue AC kann auch mit einer 160mm Gabel bestückt werden, oder was meinst du?


----------



## lakekeman (9. November 2012)

So kurz und verspielt wie das "alte" AC werden beide nicht sein. Radstand, Oberrohr, Reach wachsen deutlich an.
Was nicht heißen soll dass es keine guten Rahmen werden, nur eben etwas anders.


----------



## trailterror (9. November 2012)

@beetle

AC wohl mit verstärktem ur mit 160er gabeln kompatibel...


----------



## beetle (9. November 2012)

Um ein flacheren LW komm ich einfach nicht rum. Ich kenn die Grenzen zu gut von meinem Nerve AM mit 68,5°. Das "alte" AC hat 67,5°. Ich denke das das Zusätzliche Grad mir zugute kommen wird. 

Ich denk ich kauf mir das AC. Oder doch aufs ION16 warten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (9. November 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> so ein Nicolai rumort schon seit Jahren bei mir. Heute mal ein 2012er AC probegesesse und es gefällt, außer dass der Lenkwinkel mir zu steil war. Bin mir sehr sicher das das 2013er AC DAS Bike für mich sein könnte. Aber das ION 16 soll ja auch bald kommen. Ich will ein Bike das durchaus für den Toureneinsatz problemlos funktionieren muss. Ich muss nicht alles hoch fahren. Trotzdem sollte es nicht bergauf zu träge sein. Bergab ist  trotzdem mein Fokus. Ich fahre gerne technisch verspielt und lege sehr viel Wert auf ausgefeilte Fahrtechnik und bin daher da immer am feilen. Zum runter fahren brauch ich nichts zum es laufen lassen. Das Bike sollte trotzdem auch nicht bei extremen Sachen überfordert sein. Eine spielfreudige Trailrakete mag ich.  Das 2012er Helius AC war schon mal genau in die richtige Richtung. Habe mich sofort wohl gefühlt. Im Vergleich ein Liteville 301 MK8 gefiel mir überhaupt nicht.
> 
> ...


Wenn ich mir das so durchlese würde ich nicht auf das ION-16 warten, sondern beim AC 2013 zuschlagen. Mit kräftigerem Unterrohr sind dann auch 36er Gabeln mit 16 cm Federweg freigegeben, ansonsten halt die 34er Kollegen bis zu diesem Federweg. Für den Fall eines noch flacheren Lenkwinkels könntest Du zusätzlich einen Winkelsteuersatz verbauen. 
Das neue AC wird wohl der geupdatete Nachfolger des almighty AMs sein - also DER Allrounder für rauf und runter. Das ION-16 ist noch nicht ganz final und geht bislang klar in die Richtung Race/Bergab/Enduro. Inwieweit da kerniges Tourenpotenzial steckt kann derzeit noch keiner sagen ...


----------



## beetle (9. November 2012)

@NoStyle: Vielen Dank für deine Meinung. Wahrscheinlich nehme ich das AC.

Dieser Directmount Umwerfer. Ist der von Nicolai modifiziert, oder kann ich den mir auch wo anders kaufen?


----------



## trailterror (9. November 2012)

Ersteres


----------



## FR-Sniper (9. November 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> @NoStyle Wahrscheinlich nehme ich das AC.



wenn dir der Lenkwinkel doch noch etwas zu steil ist, nehm es mit 1.5 Steuerrohr und bau eine Winkelsteuersatz ein.


----------



## beetle (9. November 2012)

Beim 2012er ist er mir zu steil. Beim 2013er genau richtig.


----------



## beetle (12. November 2012)

Eben nochmal mit N telefoniert. Ich geh morgen ein ION 16 bestellen. =)

KW7 ist geplanter Liefertermin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (12. November 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> @NoStyle: Vielen Dank für deine Meinung. Wahrscheinlich nehme ich das AC.
> 
> Dieser Directmount Umwerfer. Ist der von Nicolai modifiziert, oder kann ich den mir auch wo anders kaufen?



kannst aber auch einen Standard SRAM nehmen und passend schnitzen


----------



## beetle (12. November 2012)

Jetzt nehm ich eh das ION 16. Da ist es wieder ganz anders.


----------



## DocB (12. November 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Eben nochmal mit N telefoniert. Ich geh morgen ein ION 16 bestellen. =)
> 
> KW7 ist geplanter Liefertermin.



Grund? Ich hätte Interesse am AC+Pinion, aber wenn Du Argumente lieferst, komme ich wieder ins Grübeln...
Wäre echt dankbar für Tipps...
Gruß aus Tü


----------



## trailterror (12. November 2012)

@beetle

Was wurde dir denn so alles verklickert?
Erzähl doch mal!


----------



## pratt (12. November 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Jetzt nehm ich eh das ION 16. Da ist es wieder ganz anders.



Ich glaube das wird Dir nicht Leid tun!


----------



## beetle (12. November 2012)

@trailterror: Ich habe mich explizit erkundigt wie das ION 16 sich im Toureneinsatz macht. Mir wurde gesagt, dass es genau so gut wie das AM in der Hinsicht sein wird. Das AC aber ein wenig besser ist was das anbetrifft. Ich hatte halt Bauchschmerzen wegen der fehlenden Bikepark Freigabe beim AC. Ich brauch halt ein do it all Bike. Wenn ich in den Alpen bin fahre ich am liebsten die etwas krasseren Sachen runter. Wenn ich mich dann doch mal in den Bikepark verirre, will ich nicht die Garantie verlieren. Ich mach zwar auch das alles mit meinem Canyon Nerve AM und habe mich gewundert wieso es noch nicht auseinander gebrochen ist, aber bei so einem teurem Gefährt wie ein Nicolai will ich keine Experimente machen nur um ein paar Gramm Gewicht zu sparen. Ich will später eine Lyrik verbauen fahre aber erst mal meine 32er Talas weiter. Der nette Herr am Telefon, dessen Name ich vergessen habe, meint das eine 150er Gabel am ION 16 kein Problem sei. Das ION 16 ist ohnehin so flach, dass die 0.5-1° steiler nicht so arg ins Gewicht fallen. Zumal es da ja noch die extra Flach Einstellung gibt. Über was man sich noch nicht so sicher ist ist die Umwerfer-Thematik. Wird ein Directmount mit hoher Befestigung passen. Also was anderes als beim AC. Da er meinte das das ION 16 eher viele ohne Umwerfer fahren werden will man vielleicht wahrscheinlich auf die Umwerferaufnahme verzichten und das über eine Schelle lösen. Ich finde eine Schelle eigentlich echt bescheuert zumal man sich die Vorteile des Diect-Mounts wieder zu Nichte macht und mehr wiegt. Angeblich sei es hässlich wenn man keinen Umwerfer montiert. Ich finde die Schellen-Lösung hässlich. Mal sehen für was man sich da entscheidet. 

 @pratt: Ich denke auch nicht.


----------



## trailterror (12. November 2012)

Danke mal für die auskunft...

Ich fänd DM auch besser!!

Hört sich ein bisschen so an, als würde man keine passende DM lösung (auf die schnelle) finden, da man das ding auf den markt hauen will 

Man scheint sich schwer zu tun, DM anbetrifft. Anfangs wurde gesagt, man wolle die aktuelle DM lösung (mit modifiziertem umwerfer net), auf einmal wurde diese dann doch angeboten....fand die lösung dennoch nicht schlecht....

Kommt das tretlager nicht aaarg tief mit ner 150er gabel?


----------



## schnubbi81 (12. November 2012)

Vinc hat mir letzte Woche noch geschrieben, dass es ein High Direct Mount wird. 
Naja, wir werden sehen...


----------



## beetle (12. November 2012)

Ja, High Direct Mount heisst das Teil. Aber wie das ding ans Sitzrohr kommen soll ist noch nicht sicher. Ich hoffe man entscheidet sich dafür die Aufnahme direkt ins Rohr zu intigrieren und nicht mit einer zusätzlichen Schelle an der dann der Direkt Mount dran kommt was m.E. fießes Gebastel ist.

 @trailterror: Das Tretlager kommt damit nicht tief. Müsste so um die 10mm offset sein. Ich fahre momentan was mit 5mm offset und habe kein Problem.


----------



## beetle (12. November 2012)

Wieso nimmt man eigentlich kein E-Type? Braucht nur nen Gewinde an der richtigen Stelle extra...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (12. November 2012)

Erklär mir das mal mit dem offset. Hab das noch nie verstanden..

Dachte immer: 'kleinere'gabel (meist geringere höhe) -> tieferes tretlager...

Humbug


----------



## beetle (12. November 2012)

Das stimmt schon so. Der Offset ergibt sich aus der Nabenhöhe zum Tretlager. Wenn jetzt die Gabel kürzer ist, kommt das Tretlager tiefer. Der LW wird auch steiler. Das ION 16 hat aber eine Möglichkeit den LW und damit auch das Tretlager zu verstellen. Damit kannst du es ausgleichen. Wenn ich es sagen wir mit einer 150er Talas fahre und die high Einstellung wähle müsste ich so auf knapp um die 66° LW kommen und das Tretlager so bei um die +10. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1200007

Momentan fahre ich was mit 5mm Offset. Komme damit auch sehr gut in hartem Alpinen Gelände klar.


----------



## trailterror (12. November 2012)

Das konzept (geoverstellung) ist mir schon klar. Kann nur mit dem begriff 'offset' und dem +10 nix anfangen.

In der high einstellung steht beim Ion 16 beim tretlager 15mm. Beim AM 17,5. heisst das nun dass beim ion in der high einstellung das tretlager 2,5 mm tiefer kommt als beim AM? Mit ner 150er gabel in der high einstellung also noch mal ein paar mm tiefer....

Würd ich das ion fahren, so wahrscheinlich in der high einstellung mit 170er gabel->LW um die 65,5, tretlager nicht zu tief...

Aber das AM konzept überzeugt mich eh (wie's im moment mitm ion 16 ausschaut) eigentlich immer noch mehr 

Warten wirs mal ab


----------



## beetle (12. November 2012)

Das wird sicher eh lange ein Gebashe geben ION 16 vs. Helius AM. 

Ich such mir mal Parts zusammen. Bis ende Februar ist noch eine laaaaange Zeit. Zum Glück ist winter. Mein Weibchen meint das ich es bis dahin eh nicht aushalte.


----------



## beetle (13. November 2012)

So. ION 16 is bestellt. Schwarzer Rahmen, orangnes Extra Love, orangener Reset Steuersatz und Monarch Plus.


----------



## schnubbi81 (13. November 2012)

Wieso Monarch plus?

Hast Erfahrungen mit dem?


----------



## beetle (13. November 2012)

Bis jetzt nicht. Da ich aber ein eher Tourigen Aufbau plane, also leicht, habe ich mich gegen den CCDB Air entschieden. 

Zu was rätst du? Und wieso?


----------



## lakekeman (13. November 2012)

Was bringen dir 200g wenn du die Performance dadurch deutlich verschlechterst?
Gewicht kann man an anderen Teilen sparen.


----------



## schnubbi81 (13. November 2012)

Bin den Dämpfer noch nie gefahren, deshalb die Nachfrage. 
Der alte (2011/12?)war in der zugstufe für leichte Fahrer zu langsam. 
Ich habe den ccdb Air bestellt, habe den ccdb coil aufm DHler und der ist der beste Dämpfer, den ich je gefahren bin. 
Die bikebravo hatte beim ccdb Air die Progressivität moniert und bin deshalb gespannt. 

Sollte keine Kritik, sondern eher Neugier sein ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (14. November 2012)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WI2SV9GaXN3ZVE&single=true&gid=51&output=html

Es geht voran!


----------



## kolefaser (14. November 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WI2SV9GaXN3ZVE&single=true&gid=51&output=html
> 
> Es geht voran!



Was hat sich an den Daten denn geändert? Dort steht immer noch "rev. 13-09-2012"

Ole


----------



## trailterror (14. November 2012)

Ich glaub das gewicht stand bisher noch net da 

Konnte sonst auch nicht ein unterschied feststellen...


----------



## kephren23 (14. November 2012)

hallo, da es hier genau um das Thema geht was mich auch bis montag beschäftigte habe ich mich mal auf den weg zu nicolai gemacht. 
zur wahl standen halt ion 16 helius AM und AC. Tendenz zum AM.  nachdem ich dann am montag das ion 16 sehen durfte, war auf einmal alles wieder offen. in natura noch um einiges schöner als auf jedem bild. viele Sachen die mir nich so gefielen haben mir dann doch sehr zugesagt. und ich werde wohl mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit das ion bestellen.
meine Freundin hat sich von einem AM zu einem AC umentschieden, auch Gewichts wegen und sie is ja selbst ein leichtgewicht, es kommt ein stärkeres UR rein sodass sie auch richtig gas geben darf, gabel Freigabe sagte vinnie is bis 35mm standrohre, deswegen ein stärkeres UR für die fox 36!

wir freuen uns sehr auf KW 7


----------



## trailterror (14. November 2012)

Was hat dich live mehr überzeugt als auf den bildern (was du davor nicht so mochtest) ?

Bleibts schlussendlich in serie genauso wies ist? Geo, rohrlängen, fehlen der gussets?
Bleibts bei der einen ion 16er version  ?

Vielleicht hat vinc ja etwas aus dem nähkästchen geplappert


----------



## beetle (14. November 2012)

Das würde mich auch interessieren. Ich habe mich ja letztendlich für das ION 16 entschieden, weil ich die Bikepark Freigabe wollte und sich das ION 16 zum AC nicht signifikant unterscheidet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiR4Te (14. November 2012)

Was kostet denn das AC im Paket mit dem Monarch Plus und extra love? Ist es teurer als das AM/AC?

Gibts schon irgendwo nähere Infos, Bilder, Gewichte zum ION16.

Gruß


----------



## beetle (14. November 2012)

Steht alles bei Nicolai auf der Seite. 

1950 für das AC. Das ION 16 kostet 2200 und steht da nicht, wiegt so 200g mehr. + Dämpfer.


----------



## PiR4Te (14. November 2012)

Die 2013er Modelle kann ich leider noch nicht auf der HP finden... Das 2012er AC war 1849

Hm... ION16 ist sehr interessant...

Gruß


----------



## kephren23 (15. November 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Was hat dich live mehr überzeugt als auf den bildern (was du davor nicht so mochtest) ?
> 
> Bleibts schlussendlich in serie genauso wies ist? Geo, rohrlängen, fehlen der gussets?
> Bleibts bei der einen ion 16er version  ?
> ...




Naja was soll ich sagen ich hatte mich seit Monaten mit dem AM angefreundet und es war eigentlich soweit das wir zusammen kommen, dann kam die Eurobike 2012 und das ION 16, okay anfangs fand ich es gar nich so interessant.

tapered Zerostack Steuerrohr
Umlenkhebel/ Dämpferaufnahme
Die Geo an sich
die Gussets am Sitzrohr
fehlenden Gussets am Steurerohr

gefielen mir nicht so.

ich war halt so sehr von dem AM angetan und überzeugt das das ION 16 gar nicht so wirklich ne Chance anfangs hatte, was hier denke ich bei vielen der Fall ist. Klar ist das AM einfach ein geniales Bike steht ganz ausser frage; welches aber auch zeit brauchte um das zu sein was es ist,  aber man sollte auch offen für neues sein.(solange das AM bleibt,hat doch jeder die Wahl)

ansich haben mich  die ION's optisch schon angesprochen, sind halt DH'ler. aber nen 180 wäre für mich einfach zuviel gewesen, denke ich. 

Tief im inneren hab ich mir wohl ein ION 16 gewünscht
DH-GEO/OPTIK fürs AM-ENDURO. Als es vor mir Stand wusste ich irgendwie das es meins is. Dazu kam noch eine persöhnliche Note die für mich wie ein zeichen wirkte.


bin das Helius AM Pinion in L probegefahren, würde ehr ne M fahren, es wirkte wirklich schwer als ich es vor der fahrt anhob, beim fahren merkte man plötzlich nix mehr davon. unglaublich aber wahr. pinion hat wirklich potenzial und eine zukunft vor sich. hat sehr viel spaß gemacht. (nur mal am Rande)

Als dann das Helius neben dem ION stand dachte ich das ION wäre ein M aber der PROTOTYP I is auch eine L, das wirkte nicht so, aber die GEO des ION  hat mir optisch besser gefallen und überzeugt
ich weiß man sollte ein bike nich einfach der OPTIK wegen kaufen 

ich weiß nich was ich erzählen darf und was nich,
 was bekannt ist und was nicht; 
worüber ich mit vinnie sprach,
 also werde ich einfach nichts sagen.

Das wichtigste fand ich, war:  es wird kein CARBON geben.

Definitiv hat auch das neu AC überzeugt. Wir sind zwar nur das alte gefahren( das neue war nicht in S vorhanden, für meine Freundin) aber mit den neuerungen wird es ein Super Enduro, mit verstärketem UR ein wirklicher konkurrent zum AM. Optik hat auch überzeugt.

@ beetle
also ich finde das sich ION und AC schon unterscheiden.
Beim AC is wohl die Bikeparkfreigabe auch vom Fahrergewicht abhängig.
Denke deine Wahl war die richtige.


ich werde auch warten aufs ION 16; es wird wahrscheinlich der längste Winter meines lebens.

Hoffen wir nur das die Welt nicht am 21.12 untergeht das wir noch in den Geschmack des neuen ION's kommen.


----------



## SamosCH (15. November 2012)

Hallo an alle,

Zuerst will ich mich im Voraus für meinen Deutsch entschuldigen, bin Schweizer, aber aus der Lateinteil.

Ich habe seit Lange den Plan einen Nicolai zu besitzen. Ich habe immer an den Helius gedacht, da ich, wie Ihr sagt, eine Trailrakete mir bauen möchte. Und jetzt kommt der Ion 16. Ich weiss ich habe noch mein jetztiges Fully für harte einsätze (aber kein Bike Park, ist nicht mein Ding), aber ich weiss auch dass wenn ich den Nicolai habe, werde ich 90% der Zeit dem fahren (die 10 restliche Prozent zwischen mein Hardtail und der andere Fully). Und vielleicht wäre eine Trailrakete mit allrounder Gene nicht so schlecht.

Ich habe bis jetzt ein Helius AC geplant. Die Gabel habe ich schon, es ist eine RS Sektor (spezielle getuned mit Dual Air und einige kleine Änderungen). Der Rest werde ich noch kaufen.

Die grösste offene Frage die ich habe ist bezüglich den Gewicht. Wieviel wird wirklich den Ion 16 wiegen ? Grösse M, ohne Federbein, soll der AC 2.6kg wiegen. Der Ion16 wäre, mit Federbein, 3.21kg. Ohne Federbein dann um die 2.9 ?


----------



## trailterror (15. November 2012)

kephren23 schrieb:


> ich weiß nich was ich erzählen darf und was nich,
> was bekannt ist und was nicht;
> worüber ich mit vinnie sprach,
> also werde ich einfach nichts sagen.
> ...



Du darfst. Ich lehn mich mal ausm fenster und sage, dass du den segen des IBC hast

Danke für die restlichen ausführliche eindrücke  auch wenn punktuell etwas widersprüchlig 

Sodele...zelebrier die vorfreude, ist ja bekanntlich die schönste


----------



## beetle (15. November 2012)

Wenn es nicht für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt gewesen wäre, hätte er dir auch nichts erzählt.


----------



## trailterror (15. November 2012)

genau. Und früher oder später kommts eh raus....


----------



## kephren23 (15. November 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Du darfst. Ich lehn mich mal ausm fenster und sage, dass du den segen des IBC hast
> 
> Danke für die restlichen ausführliche eindrücke  auch wenn punktuell etwas widersprüchlig
> 
> Sodele...zelebrier die vorfreude, ist ja bekanntlich die schönste



Ja ich weiß das es etwas widersprüchlich ist aber so ging es mir eben bei der Entscheidung, einerseits so, andererseits so. Das war gewollt so.
Jeder hat so seine Wünsche und Vorstellungen, die auch manchmal Kompromisse erfordern, oder eben Geduld. Denke das jeder auf seine kosten kommt.


Ich werde einfach sagen, jeder der sich für ein ION 16 entscheidet, wird nicht enttäuscht, vorrausgesetzt der Einsatzzweck ist dementsprechend.
Jemand der mehr Touren fahren möchte ist wahrscheinlich mit AC/AM besser dran.

was mir auch grad noch einfällt, die PM-Aufnahme ist wirklich sehr elegant gelöst.
Und ob noch eine weitere Version vom ION 16 kommt, hat Vinc denke ich schon indirekt mal beantwortet, und ist natürlich auch ein logischer Entwicklungsschritt.


*@Samos CH*
Also das ION soll 240g leichter sein als das AM, also wird das Rahmen gewicht wohl so um die 2,9kg liegen.


----------



## beetle (15. November 2012)

Ob das AC da der (deutlich) bessere Tourer ist als das ION 16, darüber bin ich mir nicht wirklich sicher. Die Geodaten sind einfach zu ähnlich als das von signifikanten Unterschieden gesprochen werden kann. Leichter ist natürlich das AC. Das AM wäre mir in L zu kurz und in XL zu lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (15. November 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Ob das AC da der (deutlich) bessere Tourer ist als das ION 16, darüber bin ich mir nicht wirklich sicher. Die Geodaten sind einfach zu ähnlich als das von signifikanten Unterschieden gesprochen werden kann. Leichter ist natürlich das AC.




Das ist natürlich richtig, kommt natürlich sehr auf den Aufbau an.

Ich sagte aber auch nicht das es deutlich besser ist, sondern das es wahrscheinlich die bessere Wahl wäre, allein schon des Gewichts wegen.


----------



## beetle (15. November 2012)

Für das Mehrgewicht erkaufst du dir die Bikeparkfreigabe und damit die uneingeschränkte prügel Erlaubnis. Mir war es das wert.


----------



## kephren23 (15. November 2012)

Mir war es das auch. Guck ehh nich so auf jedes Gramm, SpaÃ machen muss der Bock.

Anmerken sollte man aber auch das das ION ca 400â¬ mehr kosten wird.

und leichte Fahrer bekommen beim AC, mit nem stÃ¤rkeren UR auch ne BALLERFREIGABE.

Aber die leute die nicht so hart zur sache gehen, ist das ION nicht umbedingt notwendig.


----------



## beetle (15. November 2012)

Das ION 16 kostet 2199. Das sind 250â¬ mehr.


----------



## kephren23 (15. November 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Das ION 16 kostet 2199. Das sind 250 mehr.



Ahja stimmt ja hatte noch die Preise vom ION 18 und dem alten AC im kopf.


----------



## kephren23 (20. November 2012)

So heute beide bestellt!


----------



## DocB (21. November 2012)

Kann mir einer sagen, ob beim neuen AC+Pinion in Größe S eine Trinkflasche ins Rahmendreieck passt? Für den Alpencross...


----------



## beetle (21. November 2012)

Nein. Nur dass die Geodaten bei Nicolai für das ION 16 final sind.


----------



## trailterror (21. November 2012)

Welche? Die "alten" prototyp daten? Hat sich nichts mehr geändert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (21. November 2012)

Wahrscheinlich die die es bei Nicolai auf der Seite gibt. 

Was mir nicht passt ist dass die eine Schelle für den Umwerfer bauen. Also die Aufnahme wird nicht angeschweist sein. Die Schelle kommt an die Sitzstrebe und an die Schelle der High Direct Mount Umwerfer. Ich hoffe das es bald Bilder hierzu gibt. Finde so eine Schellenlösung alles andere als gut. Soll halt cleaner aussehen wenn man das 1x fährt.


----------



## kephren23 (21. November 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich die die es bei Nicolai auf der Seite gibt.
> 
> Was mir nicht passt ist dass die eine Schelle für den Umwerfer bauen. Also die Aufnahme wird nicht angeschweist sein. Die Schelle kommt an die Sitzstrebe und an die Schelle der High Direct Mount Umwerfer. Ich hoffe das es bald Bilder hierzu gibt. Finde so eine Schellenlösung alles andere als gut. Soll halt cleaner aussehen wenn man das 1x fährt.



dann kann man doch gleich nen schellen-umwerfer nehmen, dann brauch man den ganzen Aufwand doch nich.
wer weiß was da im busche is, hört sich merkwürdig an. vielleicht wird die schelle auch wirklich schick!


----------



## Dutshlander (21. November 2012)

DocB schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen, ob beim neuen AC+Pinion in Größe S eine Trinkflasche ins Rahmendreieck passt? Für den Alpencross...


nein passt nicht, beim AC-Pinion (meins hat Große M) gibts kein Flaschnhalter bohrungen


----------



## beetle (21. November 2012)

kephren23 schrieb:


> dann kann man doch gleich nen schellen-umwerfer nehmen, dann brauch man den ganzen Aufwand doch nich.
> wer weiß was da im busche is, hört sich merkwürdig an. vielleicht wird die schelle auch wirklich schick!



Passt nicht, weil das Rohr an der falschen Stelle sitzt. E-Type geht auch nicht.


----------



## trailterror (21. November 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich die die es bei Nicolai auf der Seite gibt.
> 
> t.



Link?!

Mmmhh, Die umwerfergeschicht hört sich ein bisschen nach bastelei an 

Geht die DM lösung vom AM/Ion 18 net?


----------



## beetle (21. November 2012)

Sehe ich auch so. Hört sich an wie gewollt aber nicht gekonnt. Ich überlege ob ich bei nem Rahmen in der Preisklasse das hinnehmen mag. 

Die bekannte DM Lösung geht leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (21. November 2012)

Wo kann man die geo daten des ion 16 auf der -N- homepage sehen?

Stell bitte mal den link rein.


----------



## kephren23 (21. November 2012)

bei Service dann techsheets


----------



## trailterror (21. November 2012)

Da steht doch immer noch prototype, tbc


----------

